

Police Using Pictures of Pregnant Women and Children for Target Practice - stfu
http://reason.com/blog/2013/02/19/is-your-local-police-department-using-pi

======
Theory5
Hmm, it might just be me, but I would consider that kind of split second
hesitation when deciding whether to fire or not acceptable when the target is
a child, or when it is two targets in one body. Does this remind anybody else
of those stories of children being shot because they refused to put down
airsoft guns?

